# Can anyone help me identify this hand plane??



## povertyridge

I just picked up this plane off of Craigslist and need some help identifying it. I found some good resources but none really match up. Note that the bed has some stuff stamped into it, C1918 (year made?) "H" and an "I" at the tail. (pictured) The frog has a C466 stamped on it along with a 101 on top of the adjustment fork. I believe the bed is a Stanley but the blade and cap both have "LAKESIDE" on them. There are not any patent #'s or any thing stamped on the slide adjustment arm.

Thank you all in advance!!


----------



## Moai

thats a contractors/handyman grade plane from the 60's/70's…..$10~20 bucks plane.
the rosewood parts has a heavy coating proper from planes produced around 1948-1961~Type 19
The lateral adjustment lever is no longer a two-piece construction, but now is one piece with the thumb grip bent over. ~ 1962-1967, Type 20
Japaning applied for over 100 years in no longer present on these types, but a heavy coat of paint, sometimes blue.

The begining of the end for Stanley bench planes.


----------



## 33706

Lakeside = Montgomery Wards, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## povertyridge

Thank you both! Francisco, I bought it for $7.50 and just started cleaning it up. Are you saying that it's a hoge-poge of parts? A frankenplane, if you will?


----------



## Moai

no necessarily, just the iron and cap were replaced with lakeside parts as you mentioned…...well tuned is a decent plane to use and for $7.50, who can complain!


----------



## CharlieM1958

I do not believe it is a Stanley body…. I've never seen one with those markings or that shape frog receiver area. Nonetheless, it looks like a sturdy plane, and should make a fine user at a bargain price once you tune it up.


----------



## dkirtley

Lakeside is a hardware store house brand for Montgomery Wards like Craftsman is from Sears. I have one. They would be contract made by other plane manufacturers such as Stanley. Generally not top of the line but still quite reasonable planes.


----------



## DouginVa

Not the best pics in the world (too dark) but the bed of the plane looks exactly like the Stanley/Handyman series. I have an identical one. Except the frog on mine is painted red. The chip breaker on yours has a stamp of some kind on it but again we can't make out what it is from your pics. They Stanley/Handyman series very basic, not very valuable, but for somebody that doesn't demand a lot of precision from their plane they'll suffice.


----------



## bandit571

Bed doe not match any of my three Handyman castings, nor the clone Companion plane's bed. I does match a Great Neck one I had long ago, and it is a close match to a Stanley/Victor style plane. Looks like the fourth style frog Stanley came out with.

Maybe my Handymans are a little older? None have that split foot to them in the frogs. All have the folded "V" lateral lever.









Stanley Victor #1104


----------



## povertyridge

Again, thank you all for your continued input, i appreciate it! Bandit, i picked one up similar to that one too for $5. The frog is different, has a C44 and a U7 on it. The bed looks dark blue with "MADE IN THE USA" behind the frog. no other stamps and the face clamp says STANLEY HANDYMAN looks like a pretty cheap model but i am cleaning them up and gonna put them to use!


----------



## bandit571

Just sharpen the iron, and give a try….


----------



## povertyridge

I don't think this is the original frog for the bed. it has black and a grey color on it. Kinda strange.


----------



## bandit571

Millers Falls, maybe?









This is a type 4


----------



## donwilwol

Here what I had

*Montgomery Wards.* Wards Master Lakeside - Lakeside planes were cheaper Stanley-made (mostly) planes that were made for Montgomery Ward and, as such, they're not really worth a lot of money. Montgomery Ward never made their own tools but instead used other makers tools which were then rebranded. The fit and finish isn't quite as good with say a normal Stanley or Sargent plane, and the handle and knob are usually stained beech or another hardwood, rather than rosewood. With some fettling though you can end up with a decent enough worker plane.


----------



## povertyridge

its all cleaned up and sharpened now, i will let you all know how it performs in just a bit!


----------



## povertyridge

Clearly I'm not a collector, however, I can see how satisfying hand planes can be. I think I'm hooked….. Just need to know what to look for and I'll be set. thanks for leading me in the right direction. What a great community!


----------



## donwilwol

Well, I wasn't any where near a collector when I started and had no intentions of it. It just kinda sneaks up on you.


----------



## povertyridge

Cleaned, flattened and sharpened….....


----------



## dkirtley

Nothing wrong with that. Looks great.


----------



## racerglen

Nicely done Chad !


----------



## povertyridge

Thank you to all that gave their input, I appreciate it!!


----------



## jonny24

I realize that this thread is from a month ago, but I though I'd add a little bit.

I just bought the exact same blue plane. It was sold as a Millers Falls, and the blade and cap iron were both marked MF. But the sole, frog, and handles are all the same shape. The handles are painted black and the frog is blue, but it has the same "Made in USA" and has numbers ins the same spots on the frog and above the made in usa.


----------

